# Die IP/den Hostnamen des Clients bei JSP/JSF?



## Hilyama (13. Sep 2005)

Hi, 

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Hostadresse bzw den Hostnamen des Aufrufers der Seite bei JSP/JSF raus bekomme?

Das steckt ja sicher in der FacesContext, oder? Aber wo da genau *grübel*


----------



## Jockel (13. Sep 2005)

In der JSP:
<%
out.print( request.getRemoteAddr() );
out.print( request.getRemoteHost() );
%>


----------



## Hilyama (14. Sep 2005)

ah, vielen Dank


----------

